# Indpls, IN 2 yr old sable male



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

This boy is at GSD rescue Indy. I know that Amber only adopts out of state under special circumstances, but this boy looks like a really nice working line. Maybe someone could give him a job to do. 












> Welcome sweetie boy number #2. I'm picking him up tomorrow. This is Ocura, purebred, Male, 2 year old GSD. He is Housebroken, Good with Children and Other Dogs. He knows Sit/ Down/ Stay and Shake. More information coming very soon.


Phone	(317) 874-6140
Email	[email protected]
Website	german shepherd rescue indiana, german shepherd rescue indianapolis


----------



## flashpd (Feb 12, 2011)

*Out of state?*

Know someone who might be interested , but its out of state. They are already approved by local gsd rescue. Is the dog still available?


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes he is still available.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

****Update*****


> I brought Ocura to Indy today and he was a complete gentleman. From the time I placed him in my car to the time I got the vet's office (about 45 minutes) he sat beside me closely and looked for assurance from me. I honestly felt sorry for him. He was very unsure of what was happening.
> 
> Ocura belonged to an owner who said she could not contain him because he likes to run. She kept getting cited for him being loose so she finally surrendered him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

What is their tie to Officer Cortez?


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Rerun said:


> What is their tie to Officer Cortez?


Amber is donating a GSD to Officer Cortez (his pick) in Memory of Officer David S. Moore who was killed in the line of duty. 

Indianapolis Community Support | David S Moore Foundation

Officer Cortez was also injured in the line of duty.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I believe she will be donating a GSD every year to an officer or member of the military who was injured in the line of duty in honor of Officer Moore.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

I wish I could give him a home . Living circumstances at the moment don't permit it, however. Good luck with the re-homing though, I hope he finds a great family.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Me too. I wish I had room for him but there is no way in this house.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Interesting. I'm aware of who the officers are, dave all too well especially. I just was not aware of what the person overseeing the dogs adoption had to do with either officer so I was curious.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh, ya I figured you knew who Officer Moore was. I posted that for anyone interested who isnt from our area, although I think that did make national news. It was just Ambers way of "giving back" to law enforcement and placing a dog.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey, whatever helps all involved.  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

